
Ask HN: New IoT Book structure - selmat
Dear<p>I&#x27;d like to hear you opinion, experience and recommendation.<p>We have task: Write a book about IoT for your students 17-18 years. Books should be used by teachers at schools, but will be also available in printed form in normal bookstore. Book also should motivate students for next study technical science. I know, goals are little bit contradictory. Teacher and students have different needs and expectations.<p>We have following ideas about structure (areas are just illustrative):<p>Choice A:<p>-Electronics<p>|<p>|- Project A<p>|- Project B<p>|- Project C<p>|<p>- Software<p>|<p>|- Project A<p>|- Project B<p>|- Project C<p>|<p>- Network<p>|<p>|- Project A<p>|- Project B<p>|- Project C<p>|<p>- Security<p>|<p>|- Project A<p>|- Project B<p>|- Project C<p>Choice B:<p>Project A<p>|<p>|- Electronics<p>|- Software<p>|- Network<p>|- Security<p>Project B<p>|<p>|- Electronics<p>|- Software<p>|- Network<p>|- Security<p>Project C<p>|<p>|- Electronics<p>|- Software<p>|- Network<p>|- Security<p>What do you think...which structure it more suitable ? Why do you prefer certain choice?<p>Thank you indeed for your views.
======
PaulHoule
The second one is better because it makes it easier to work on a project and
complete it without introducing too much work-in-progress.

